# When to expect flow in upstate NY?



## Zanderk_98 (Mar 30, 2013)

Just looking to tap into the expertise of more expereinced beekeepers... I'm a hobbiest w/ 3 hives in the side yard & wondering when to expect a honey flow for upstate NY area. I'm about 20 minutes outside Albany. All 3 hives survived their (and my) first winter & appears to be doing well. The strongest of the 3 has already capped off about 1/2 of 2-3 deep frames in the top-most super.

As I'm still quite new to this, does anyone know when to expect a major flow in my area? Is there both an early & late flow? My bees seem to go for everything from buds on maples/willows/blk locust, dandelions, native wildflowers, goldenrod in early fall. Hoping to pull off a small crop at some point this year.

Thanks


----------



## Portabee81 (Mar 26, 2013)

Not to hijack, but I am curious about northern CT as well. Good luck Zanderk.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

dandelions are going. You should be seeing a flow now. Less your bees are too weak to act on it. I have placed deeps for honey on what colonies are ready to run honey.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Honey does not generally flow, except from the extractor. Honey is made by bees evaporating moisture from nectar, which is said to flow during periods of extreme blooming of nectar producing plants. Now that we have that straight, You should be experiencing the beginnings of a good flow throughout your region both in New York state and throughout the north eastern U.S. Connecticut included. This is a prime time. When the Autumn olive, privet, apple, lilacs, and such are all in bloom this generally indicated a nectar flow is on. If you happen to be a turkey hunter. And enjoy the spring mornings in the woods, You will have no doubt experienced those mornings when the woods and meadows are alive with the sweet fragrance of blooming plants. You have no doubt sat on an open hillside and enjoyed the cascade of whites, pinks and yellows that bring those mornings to life. If you are a beekeeper as well, you not only enjoy the morning song of a long beard greeting the day and advertising his presents to the world, But have sat in awe of it all smugly knowing your girls will be hard at work gathering the bounty nature is providing. 
If you are not both I almost feel sorry for you. Because you not only have to ask when the flow is on. But you are missing out on some of the most spectacular events our Great Chief has provided. I enjoy it so much I rarely bag a bird in fear it will end my season before I have partaken of it to it’s fullest.


----------



## firefly22 (Jun 6, 2013)

I agree spend most days wishing i had more time to partake in the wonders he has given instead of rushing off to work. We spend to much time rushing and the wonders of our earth are lost.


----------



## hedges (May 18, 2013)

This is a phenomenal resource I found...with my expert skills at hacking the google search bar.

http://honeybeenet.gsfc.nasa.gov/Honeybees/Forage.htm


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

sometimes you just need to go out and smell the flowers. Even when its raining.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

just got done with the best locust flow any of us have ever seen. Is that because the locust produced more nectar, or because most of the beeks lost a lot of hives this winter, and many were weak coming out this spring?


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

hard telling. I think its just the ideal weather for locust personally. It is the first year in quite a few it even bloomed in my area.


----------



## WLC (Feb 7, 2010)

The Black Locust flow just finished here in the urban forest.

Lavender has just bloomed on the rooftop garden. 

And of special note: the last few weeks, practically all of the roses (about 3 dozen different types) bloomed at around the same time.

It's unusual.

Perhaps the late, wet, spring is going to make this a good, extended season.


----------



## jhirsche (Jun 15, 2009)

I am also in Syracuse, and saw an amazing honeysuckle and locust flow this year. Just pulled some of the capped supers this week. The best overwintered colony put up 3 shallows of locust between May 21st (first blush) and the end around June 6th, although all 3 of the shallows already had drawn foundation. The next best boomer did 2 shallows (1 was new foundation) along with another that stored around 5 shallow frames (all new foundation.) Trees were heavy with blossoms, and although the first blooms coincided with a nice 45' rain that lasted 2 days, this was followed by quite a few dry/muggy days in the 80's before more heavy rains came at the end of the flow. 

Sumac has started heading the other way after decent weather for the length of its bloom, and now the girls are pounding on basswood, with that same boomer already drawing 1 full medium of com honey foundation, with capping already closing in around the frames. Nice muggy weather again should make this flow last, although the rains have been more than persistent.


----------



## Dan. NY (Apr 15, 2011)

Great thread.. tenbears nailed it! The call of a gobbler when the sunshine sounds it wake up call is one of the better things in life. The woods comes alive and the sun light begins to weave its way through the forest. I have not seen my hives in 2 weeks but cant wait to check and hopefully I will have a super or two to extract. I have noticed that milk weed blooms locally after everyone says they pulled supers. Also noticed honey bees working the daylights out of it.. If you have milkweed nearby, your flow should/could still be going.


----------

